# Please Keep Maui in ....



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

keeping my fingers crossed for the poor little guy - thank you for caring for him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers for Maui.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for Maui - drive carefullly!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet Maui. Prayers and ear rubs for him.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Praying for Maui today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for Maui today that the doctors will have some good news. Give him a big hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Maui: Praying so hard for you!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good luck Mary and Maui. Call me later and let me know what happened.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Fingers crossed for Maui.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

The Crew sends many prayers n good thoughts Maui's way


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Mary--you really are an angel to these pups... Thanks...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Mary:

How did Maui's visit go?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Mary....so hoping the visit went well for sweet Maui, and that there will be encouraging news from the Specialist. :crossfing Please update us when you can.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Maui, our thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The update *isnt* good... Maui has a 5/6 murmur. closer to a 6, there isnt anything they can do for him. They have put him on a beta blocker to help his heart pump. They said there is a chance he could live till his 2nd-maybe 3rd b-day. He is a VERY HIGH risk and could go anytime in his sleep or playing. We are not sure where he is going to go live out his life yet, we are having a meeting this weekend to discuss it and I have told Bob, he could come here, we will see.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I will keep that sweet little baby in my prayers. I hope he is a miracle dog and far outlives the prognosis.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying hard for Maui...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry. I will keep that sweet little baby in my prayers. I hope he is a miracle dog and far outlives the prognosis.


We are hoping the same thing....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

****. I was hoping for a better prognosis. Hugs to Maui. With so many caring people looking out for him, I know he'll live a happy life . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Darn was hoping for better news for the sweet baby, miracles do happen, hopefully he is one of them!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw this! I hope he can come stay with you. He will be in great hands!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor sweet Maui... hope he gets a miracle..


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of Maui's prognosis but know he will be in good hands.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow...I am so sorry to hear this about Maui. That's so sad.  I hope he gets to stay with you.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

miracles do happen, good thoughts coming your way from the michigan crew


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry Mary, I had also hoped for better news. Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I will keep praying for Maui and you everynight and whatever time Maui has with you he will be one happy puppy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,poor little guy.I wish i can make this magically disappear.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry to read the diagnosis - saw his photo on Dirks Fund web site and he is a cutie. We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for sweet Maui.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Praying for you, Maui.


----------

